# A little lower end fishing



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I ran down river to try one of my blackdrum spots....but the weather needs to get a little colder to run off some of the trash fish. There were way more hardheads and pinfish there than blackdrum. I did manage to catch 2 keepers before quitting and heading back up river to try and catch some shellcrackers before dark. I only managed to catch 4 keepers, I probably should have quit blackdrum fishing a little sooner and left a little more time for the crackers. Hopefully tomorrow will be better ! I'm on vacation this week and next week....so I've got some time to track the sneaky bastards down !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Those drum are good eating!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice shellcracker


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

what river were you on?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> what river were you on?


Perdido River


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice photo. Friend caught a 19 lb. black drum in Mitchell River (Walton County) a couple of week ago. Said it was difficult to clean but it was good eating. Next one I catch I want to try it and see how one eats.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They fry up pretty good ,in fact I think that I prefer them over redfish. Ten or twelve pounders are as big as I'll go on keeping them to eat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Russ!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice job - caught lotsa drum but never a black one


----------

